# another indespensible tool



## 37fleetwood (Oct 15, 2013)

I finally broke down and bought one of these. I've wanted one for years but never seemed to get around to buying one. but recently I went ahead an splurged.
if you have old bikes, and don't have one of these, you should get one, you'll not regret it!
it's Park Tool AV-1





here's where I got mine, but you can order them almost anywhere they sell bike parts and tools.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=390672403314


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 15, 2013)

Great tool!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 16, 2013)

Perfect for changing out your sprockets before it's laced up.
What else have you used it for?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2013)

just bought one!!!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 16, 2013)

Man.....that link just opened up the wonderful world of Ebay bicycle tools for me. 24,000 of em! I want....want and ...want. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Bicycle-Maintenance-Tools-/177844/i.html


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 16, 2013)

IMO this tool is a must-have. The Campagnolo is prettier, made better, and lasts longer, but the Park is much less $ and does the same thing.
Hub inspections, adjustments, tear-downs, overhauls, assembly...indispensable indeed.


----------

